# TRUJILLO urbano, 1º PARTE



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

URBANIZACION ALBRETCH (edificios hechos durante gob de Belaunde)









URBANIZACION EL RECREO









































URBANIZACION LA MERCED Y SAN ANDRES

































































































































































INGRESO PRINCIPAL A LA UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DE TRUJILLO (UNT)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bacan tu thread clon! Interesante tu ciudad, se nota que esta progresando.

Eso si, no me gusta el local de la ICPNA, le quitas las escaleras y los elevadores y es un mamarracho mas...

Quisiera ver la zona del centro de Trujillo! Las avenidas comerciales, etc...seria bacan!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

sip, tienes razon, a mi me "pica el ojo ese dichoso edificio, pues antes era de solo 4 pisos y lo que se hizo fue ampliarlo hacia arriba y reforzarlo con una estructura cascaron aporticada que se remato con ese color no tan bonito que digamos....LA IMPROVISACION, pero asi esos del icpna ganan mucho billete, facil se la llevan

el centro de trujillo lo mostrare en otra mas o menos lejana oportunidad (por ahora recuerden las fotos mostradas antes)


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Interesantes fotos, buen thread Sky, el edificio de La Merced me gusta la manera en que se trabajo la volumetría.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno clon, yo no recuerdo ni un thread del centro de Trujillo...es mas, creo que jamas hemos visto fotos de las calles del centro, de las tiendas, los restaurantes...etc...Cuando se habla del Centro de Trujillo solo se muestra la Plaza de Armas y las iglesias y las casonas historicas, pero jamas se toman fotos de la peatonal, de los edificios de la Plazuela El Recreo, de las calles importantes ni de nada mas.

Espero pronto poder ver fotos de esas zonas...de otra forma cuando viaje a Trujillo tomare varias fotos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

heheeh ! sera cuando tu hablas solamente, porque se tiene entendido que el centro de Trujillo es todo aquello que mostre (y otros q mostraron): iglesias y casas virreinales, la clasica.......

ahora que especificas, eso es otra cosa, y que esta pendiente !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No te preocupes clon...como siempre, tendre que hacerlo yo mismo.

Igual gracias por las fotos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos, SkyPerú! Hay varios edificios trujillanos con unos diseños interesantes. Se nota que hay creatividad en tu ciudad!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hombre, me gustó este thread, a pesar de que has hecho threads sobre tu ciudad y has puesto varias fotos creo que nunca hbaías puesto imagenes como estas, se ve bien tu ciudad.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que lindo tu thread! Se ven tranquilas las zonas....tu quisieras que edificios altos invadan esa tranquilidad que expresan esas urbanizaciones? Bien bonita la ciudad de la eterna primavera, es una hermosura!


----------



## Renzo (Jun 25, 2004)

¿las "urbanizaciones" son barrios de interes social hechos por el gobierno? La calidad es MUY buena!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no, solo uno que otro como la primera foto nada mas........que se llama JUAN ALBRETCH


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Q linda se ve la ciudad, muy segura, moderna , limpia, y creo q debe ser la o una de las mas modernas de Perú.
Se ve q el municipio se preocupa del verde de la ciudad.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

buenas fotos skyperu, siga asi muestra lo mejor de trujillo, solamente las fotos 7, 8 y 11 no veo la importancia para sacarlo, le baja el puntaje de tu esfuerzo.

asi hay q mostrar nuestras ciudades y trujillo si es una ciudad q tiene mucho q mostrar. 

saludo amigo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

fayo said:


> buenas fotos skyperu, siga asi muestra lo mejor de trujillo, solamente las fotos 7, 8 y 11 no veo la importancia para sacarlo, le baja el puntaje de tu esfuerzo.
> 
> asi hay q mostrar nuestras ciudades y trujillo si es una ciudad q tiene mucho q mostrar.
> 
> saludo amigo.


Por lo menos estan mucho mejores que OTRAS fotos que he visto por aqui.

Para criticar eres el primero.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

gracias a todos por sus comentarios, la critica constructiva siempre es buena, pongo fotos no para que tiren flores, mas que todo para que opinen de lo que ven, como deberia ser que pudiera ser, es decir, hacer el asunto mas interactivo !!!


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

que buenas fotos skyperu!! 

trujillo se ve bien moderno con sus edificios y vialidades, pero son muy chatitos, en fin hay que esperar para que haya interes en hacer algunos altos, gracias por las fotos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

pues, espero se construyan ya algunos de mayor altura, le vendria bien a la ciudad en ciertas zonas !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Un mall no le vendria mal a esta ciudad...hasta Piura tiene uno, en Chiclayo estan construyendo uno enorme, mas de 5 veces mas grande que el de Piura. Arequipa tiene uno y estan por construir uno mas grande....y eso, Arequipa es una ciudad bastante "tradicional", con su centro historico repleto de tiendas...

Para cuando? Ya es hora.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

eso mismo me pregunto yo, para cuando?? ya es hora.............EN LO PERSONAL, UN MALL SE REQUIERE, NO SOLO CENTROS COMERCIALES ESPARCIDOS, PORQUE SOLO SE CONSTRUYEN NUEVOS CENTROS COMERCIALES.........


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

pues, si, tienes razon en mucho que dices fayo..................las autoridades apristas (murgia tiene 17 años enquistado en la alcaldia) no han hecho nada o casi nada imposrtante o de envergadura, ................las obras que se dan actualmente, es por las inversiones que llegan a nuestro pais de manera masiva y se ven los sintomas aqui...

y pues.......trujillo crecio a un bajo ritmo en los 80 y 90s, pero desde el 2000 esta acelerando de nuevo, y eso muchos desconocen..............


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

andres limeño said:


> MEJOR KE AREKIPA


wath?????????????
pucha ta que chocamos , arequipa es mas moderna q trujillo y punto no quiero entrar en detalles porque no quiero chocar con nadie ok.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

tengo laguna preguntas que hacer respecto a trujillo :
¿a parte de ese edificio servat que otrso edificios altos hay en trujillo ?
¿Trujillo cuantos pasos a desnivel tiene o BY pises ?
¿cuantas universidades tiene?
¿y cual es el grado de pobreza ?

eso es todo alguien q


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

tengo laguna preguntas que hacer respecto a trujillo :
¿a parte de ese edificio servat que otros edificios altos hay en trujillo ?
¿Trujillo cuantos pasos a desnivel tiene o BY pises ?
¿cuantas universidades tiene?
¿y cual es el grado de pobreza ?

eso es todo alguien q me responda ......... :jk:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

si pero esa ciudad no estan grande como arequipa yo creo que arequipa ya deberia ser como lima pero le falta muchisimoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Bueno, en el norte hay tres que se hacen la competencia. Son Trujillo, Chiclayo, y Piura que progresan a un buen nivel. En el sur es solo Arequipa...tiene como su mini centralismo. Pienso yo....o.o()

Ahora, a que Arequipa se parezca a Lima? Sera seguro el dia que Arequipa ciudad (no provincia, ni region.) albergue sus 3. y algo de millones de habitantes.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

rafo18 said:


> tengo laguna preguntas que hacer respecto a trujillo :
> ¿a parte de ese edificio servat que otros edificios altos hay en trujillo ?
> ¿Trujillo cuantos pasos a desnivel tiene o BY pises ?
> ¿cuantas universidades tiene?
> ...



hahaha tranquilo rafillo, yo solo seguire mostrando fotos con el paso del tiempo.........


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

ya ps alguin que me respondaaaaaaa


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> ya ps alguin que me respondaaaaaaa


Bueno Rafo soy de Piura..pero t contestare..
Trujillo tiene 4 a 5 universidades q Arequipa y tambien al igual q Piura.

Como dijo Chalaco. en el Norte HAY descentralismo son 3 ciudades q están en competencia ( Piura, trujillo y chiclayo) mientras q en el sur hay un centralismo q es Arequipa.
Y el nivel de pobresa entre las 4 ciudades se llevan en una diferencia de 5%. no es mucha la diferencia.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Raffo no t olvides q en el norte se jugó la copa américa en 3 regiones limitrofes y también se jugará el mundial sub_17 en esas tres regiones.
Y en tu arequipa no sera sede de ese torneo..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Admiro Arequipa no deseo que mis palabras sean malinterpretadas pero la verdad es que el norte se ve más estable, Arequipa es una ciudad vetada para los turistas chinos, yo no sabía eso recién me he enterado.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

felipe25 said:


> Y en tu arequipa no sera sede de ese torneo..


Por la altura


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De veras que Arequipa no sera sede del mundial, pucha, lo que se pierde el mundo entero, ademas La ciudad no tiene mucha altitud...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

El norte tiene lo Suyo!!!

Solo se jugará en Piura, Chiclayo, Trujillo, Lima y Posiblemente en Iquitos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Filter said:


> Admiro Arequipa no deseo que mis palabras sean malinterpretadas pero la verdad es que el norte se ve más estable, *Arequipa es una ciudad vetada para los turistas chinos,* yo no sabía eso recién me he enterado.


cómo asi?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ummm que alguien aclare todo... en el sur solo arequipa se lleva el cnetralismo pero existe Tacna aunque muy chica pero es la otra ciudad sureña... umm CREO que tacna le puede hacer competencia a Piura o Chiclayo... y es en serio que el mundial no se va a llevar en Arequipa??? si la otra ves Cusco fue sede xque arequipa nop... umm si eso es verdad que mal...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> ummm que alguien aclare todo... en el sur solo arequipa se lleva el cnetralismo pero existe Tacna aunque muy chica pero es la otra ciudad sureña... umm CREO que tacna le puede hacer competencia a Piura o Chiclayo... ...



Estas equivocado compadre..primero mira el PBI, su población, el nivel de vida, sus universidades, ectc de Piura , Chiclayo y comparalo con Tacna.

Piura, Chiclayo..estan al mismo nivel q Trujillo y Arequipa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El Sur vs El norte, que region esta mejor?
Cabe recordar que Cuzco pertenece a la region Sur..


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Deberiamos hacer otro thread para eso. Estamos arruinando el thread de TRUJILLO URBANO.....Y bueno, el norte ganaria.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

El norte es mejor...

Mira q el cuzco es una de las regiones mas pobres del país según el INEI!!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

x dios hay que ser objectivo el norte me gusta mucho xque yo soy norteño... Pero trujillo no es muy comparable con Arequipa ni tampoco para estar diciendo lo que piensas asegurando...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Dudo que Felipe sea regionalista. Mira que el mismo Filter ha puesto que Arequipa ha sido vetada por los chinos y como no si la region esta un poco inestable. Ahora en Ica, Cusco, Puno, y Arequipa hay protestas. Tu crees que alguien quiera organizar algo ahi? Bueno....algo como el mundial sub 17 porque creo que tendran un festival de musica en Arequipa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan de veras y nadie ha dicho hasta ahora porque no se ha realizado el festival de la cerveza del cusco.
Sera por la entrada de Amveb..


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> x dios hay que ser objectivo el norte me gusta mucho xque yo soy norteño... Pero trujillo no es muy comparable con Arequipa ni tampoco para estar diciendo lo que piensas asegurando... en realidad felipe 15 estas seguro de que el mundial solo se va a ser en regiones norteñas o quieres quedar como un mentiroso medio nacionalista norteño...


En primer lugar no soy felipe15 si no felipe25. jeje

Claro q solo se va realizar el mundial sub_17 en Piura, Trujillo, Chiclayo, Lima y posiblemente en Iquitos.. en el sur no se realizará por la altura.
Estos datos los he sacado de la comisión del mundial sub_17 q la comanda el Ing. Arturo Woodman ( Piurano ).


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Dudo que Felipe sea regionalista. Mira que el mismo Filter ha puesto que Arequipa ha sido vetada por los chinos y como no si la region esta un poco inestable. Ahora en Ica, Cusco, Puno, y Arequipa hay protestas. Tu crees que alguien quiera organizar algo ahi? Bueno....algo como el mundial sub 17 porque creo que tendran un festival de musica en Arequipa.


umm me parece raro que solo se valla a disputar el mundial en ciudades norteñas y lima, la otra ves el torneo sudamericano fue en tacna cusco y arequipa las principales ciudades sureñas en realidad me parece muy raro... en iquitos se esta construyendo un estadio ojala que la aceptan como ciudad sede


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno pues esas decisiones las toma la FIFA, si lo ha decidido asi, sera por algo...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> umm me parece raro que solo se valla a disputar el mundial en ciudades norteñas y lima, la otra ves el torneo sudamericano fue en tacna cusco y arequipa las principales ciudades sureñas en realidad me parece muy raro... en iquitos se esta construyendo un estadio ojala que la aceptan como ciudad sede



Deseas una apuesta????


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

felipe25 said:


> Deseas una apuesta????


ummm voy a investigar....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero de veras, tambien a mi se me hace raro, en mundial no se pide como minimo 10 sedes, cuales serian las otras en nuestro caso...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pero de veras, tambien a mi se me hace raro, en mundial no se pide como minimo 10 sedes, cuales serian las otras en nuestro caso...


10 sedes??????????? eso si es bien raro.. ojo no t olvides q es un mundial de menores y noo de mayores..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah bueno asi pos si, pero seria bueno que nombres a todas las sedes sin omitir ninguna....


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Ahi va esos datos hace poko los he sakado del la pagina de la FIFA.

No soy mentiroso!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Campeonato Mundial Sub-17 de la FIFA 
Confirmadas las sedes del torneo 

Una imagen del centro de Lima, una de las sedes del Campeonato Mundial Sub-17 de la FIFA 2005.


(FIFA.com) 10 mar 2005 

El Campeonato Mundial Sub-17 de la FIFA se encuentra cada vez más cerca. Ahora, tal como lo requería la FIFA, se ha oficializado el nombre de las cuatro ciudades que albergarán toda la acción de los más chicos en Perú: Chiclayo, Lima, Piura y Trujillo.

Ver más acerca de Perú

"Confiamos en que el ambiente en las tres ciudades del norte sea una fiesta, como lo fue durante la Copa América. Recientemente realizamos un viaje por allí, y pudimos comprobar tanto la calidez de su gente como los trabajos que se están realizando con el mayor de los esfuerzos para recibir a los equipos de la manera en que se merecen", confirmó a FIFA.com Alberto Siles, a la cabeza del Comité Organizador Local.

El oeste peruano volverá a vibrar, entre el 16 de septiembre y el 2 de octubre, tal como lo hiciera el pasado mes de julio con la realización de la Copa América que se adjudicó Brasil. Y al igual que en la máxima competencia internacional de seleccionados sudamericanos, las ciudades elegidas utilizarán sus mejores estadios para asegurar toda la comodidad y seguridad que amerita un torneo de semejantes características. 

Con su aspecto colonial, la amabilidad de su pueblo y una tranquilidad inalterable, Lima tendrá el honor de albergar la jornada final, que incluirá además el partido válido por el tercer y cuarto puesto. Y como no podía ser de otra manera, el afamado estadio Nacional, donde el seleccionado mayor disputa sus partidos oficiales, servirá como escenario para la colorida jornada del 2 de octubre.

Chiclayo, que además será la sede del sorteo el 16 de julio, Trujillo y Piura completan el cuarteto de ciudades cuyo colorido, hospitalidad e historia harán del torneo una experiencia única.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha, solo 4 sedes, que misio va a ser este mundial, ni siquiera han escogido a Iquitos...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pucha, solo 4 sedes, que misio va a ser este mundial, ni siquiera han escogido a Iquitos...


 Iquitos posiblemente se jugara ahi... porq todabía están construyendo el estadio.
Porq misio??, porq van hacer 10 sedes ?? si solo van a venir 16 equipos..no es como el mundial de mayores q son cerca de 40 equipos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Capaz y lo terminan a ultima hora como paso con el estadio del cusco en la copa america, la definicion del tercer lugar se jugo con una tribuna a medio construir...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> El Sur vs El norte, que region esta mejor?
> Cabe recordar que Cuzco pertenece a la region Sur..


El solido norte por supuesto......


Hey, no se salgan del tema pues............!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Lo que saque de un diario de Arequipa sobre el festival de Cusco:

"La mala noticia es que han suspendido (dizque postergado hasta setiembre, pero quien sabe) el Festival de la Cerveza Cusqueña. Cada vez se nota más que la compañía es ahora colombiana, pero ojo que Ambev aprovechará cualquiera de estos descuidos. Aquí nos consolaremos con la Fiesta de la Música, que tendrá lugar el próximo viernes en 7 escenarios locales con más de mil 500 artistas. Organizado por la Alianza Francesa, adivinen cuantos grupos de rock se inscribieron para participar, ¡cerca de 200! Tuvieron que rechazar a la mitad. De cualquier manera, entonces, ¡vive la musique! "

Viva el Norte y el Trio!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Viva el norte grande!!!!

Donde ahi se encuentran las mejores mujeres del País!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

pucha que le han dado duro a arequipa , bueno felipe tiene razon aca en arequipa no se va a jugar el mundial sub 17 disque por la altura (2300msnm) cosa que absurdo ya que en 1997 se jugo aca en arequipa el sudamericano sub17 y no les paso nada alos jugadores , aya con la FIFA , pero hay que resaltar que arequipa cuenta con un bello estadio (mas de 45 000 espectadiores ) mejor q cualquiera del norte y con una infraestructuira deportiva de primera que ya otras ciudades quisieran tener . 

¡¡¡ VIVA AREQUIPA LEON DEL SUR ¡¡¡¡¡¡

una pregunta skyperu ¿trujillo cunenta cin pasos a desnivel o alguna obrade transportes de gran envergadura?
poque por lo q e visto parece ser una ciudad muy poco desarrollada en este ambito.. :jk:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno eso si, ademas cabe recordar que en Arequipa se llevaron a Cabo los juegos bolivarianos del año 99 si no me equivoco, y ue donde pifiaron rochosamente al chino fujimori...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> pucha que le han dado duro a arequipa , bueno felipe tiene razon aca en arequipa no se va a jugar el mundial sub 17 disque por la altura (2300msnm) cosa que absurdo ya que en 1997 se jugo aca en arequipa el sudamericano sub17 y no les paso nada alos jugadores , aya con la FIFA , pero hay que resaltar que arequipa cuenta con un bello estadio :


 Raffo no compares un sudamericano con un Mundial!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

rafo18 said:


> pucha que le han dado duro a arequipa , bueno felipe tiene razon aca en arequipa no se va a jugar el mundial sub 17 disque por la altura (2300msnm) cosa que absurdo ya que en 1997 se jugo aca en arequipa el sudamericano sub17 y no les paso nada alos jugadores , aya con la FIFA , pero hay que resaltar que arequipa cuenta con un bello estadio (mas de 45 000 espectadiores ) mejor q cualquiera del norte y con una infraestructuira deportiva de primera que ya otras ciudades quisieran tener .
> 
> ¡¡¡ VIVA AREQUIPA LEON DEL SUR ¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> ...



para ti un estadio es mejor solo por la capacidad?????? que curioso...

Si, la avenida Nicolas de Pierola, no es a desnivel, pero es una via rapida, la mas ancha !
Lo que no tolero al actual municipio es que no inicie el ya proyectado paso a desnivel en el ovalo Mochica !!!! (dinero??? creo que ya hay presupuesto como para inicarlo)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hay que hacer un versus, entre Trujillo y Arequipa..


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

felipe25 said:


> Raffo no compares un sudamericano con un Mundial!!!!


 :lol:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Hay que hacer un versus, entre Trujillo y Arequipa..


Sería interesante ver un versus de ese tipo, las dos ciudades son hermosas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si que lo hagan, y de paso que se esmeren en poner las mejores fotos de cada ciudad...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

me parece una idea bonita, seguire aportando con mas fotos que debo tomar primero......luego haria una seleccion para no hacer pesado un eventual thread...
que espero siga su linea respetuosa (ya rafo??? :jk: )


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Arequipa tiene estadio con pasto sintetico? Los del norte si tendran.....

Ojala que pronto inicien un centro comercial en Trujillo! Asi las tres tienen sus malls.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

el centro de trujillo y el centro de arequipa si comparamos(lo colonial), diria q arequipa es masartistico, con calles mayormente adoquinadas, mayor flujo turistico, mas dinamico y su plaza mas espectacular.
sobre la geografia de la ciudad, arequipa tiene una topografia inclinada de norte a sur y al mismo tiempo algunos altibajos, q hacen q esta ciudad tenga miradores naturales, y una cosa peculiar, el rio chili corta en dos zonas a la ciudad oeste y este( aqui queda el centro), y justo en las orillas del chili haya la naturaleza y la arqueologia, por q alli hay areas verdes, agricultura y los andenes incas.
ahora las zonas urbanizadas nuevas o modernas, son realmente muy desarrolladas, una uniformidad de casas muy bonitas, areas verdes, grass, jardines, pistas y veredas (un san isidro realmente), y arboloes frondosos.
mientras q trujillo tiene casi el mismo nivel en su calidad de viviendas y en el desarrollo urbano, pero le falta mas arbolizacion.... es como si arequipa ya estaria terminada y trujillo por terminar de construirce.

yo justamente por eso es q hice el tours y me dedique a observar los detalles urbanos de cada ciudad q visite y realmente de arequipa me quede sorprendido, por su calidad de vida, aunque para igualar a otras ciudades provincianas de otros paises como colombia, o venezuela solo le falta mas edificios altos y si es posible un nucleo o una zona financiera., por q como dije antes, sus edificios estan muy dispersos. IMAGINENSE USTEDES ESOS SEIS EDIFICIOS DE LA VILLA MEDICA(15 pisosc/u) ESTARIAN EN LA ZONA DE CAYMA CERCA DE SAGA FALABELLA, y uno mas de 22 pisos, francamente arequipa seria de la pm.

ok


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Si que lo hagan, y de paso que se esmeren en poner las mejores fotos de cada ciudad...


ummm yo lo podria hacer... me gusta elegir fotos buenas y ya calmense todos al final se habla de nuestro peru... igual me mantengo neutral...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asu madre, con eso lo dijiste todo, ademas para comenzar una ciudad es costeña y la otra serrana, Trujillo al igual que lima esta sobre la franja desertica, y como todas estas ciudades carece de grandes areas verdes...
Pero bueno seria interesante ver ese versus....


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Ya pues un thread...Trujillo Metropolitano contra Arequipa Metropolitana.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok yo lo hago... xfa


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye pero pon las mejores fotos, y una buena cantidad de estas de cada ciudad por favor...y no te olvides de poner las opciones...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ok, go ahead kid !!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

holas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

He aquí el origen del versus entre el Norte y el Sur.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> He aquí el origen del versus entre el Norte y el Sur.


no entender.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

libidito said:


> no entender.


Revisa pes papay.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Revisa pes papay.


 :bash: maloooooo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

osea se empezaron a pelear por ver cual es mejor AREQUIPA o TRUJILLO y al final terminaron haciendo un thread Sur vs. Norte.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Así es.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

obvio que trujillo¡¡¡¡¡¡ jajjajajajajajajaja


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

pucha qué manía de revivir thread viejos....y por cierto, gana Arequipa


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Obviamente Arequipa...sobretodo en lo que se refiere a arquitectura y estetica, vialidades, comercio...y paisajes.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hasta en tamaño.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

porseaca no quize revivir thread viejo solo que en el thread de Imagenes de ciudades Peruanas algunos enlaces como los de Lima ya no existen o ya los borraron lo mismo esta empezando a suceder con los links de Trujillo por eso lo que hago es escribir en los threads para que no se borren y asi permanescan vigentes, nada mas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

J Block said:


> Obviamente Arequipa...sobretodo en lo que se refiere a *arquitectura* y estetica, vialidades, comercio...y paisajes.


 Todo bien pero arquitectura¡¡¡ no me parece, yo conosco ambas ciudades y Trujillo presenta una arquitectura mejor que la de Arequipa. no hay duda
Las casas coloniales de Trujillo y sus interiores son excelentes igual con las iglesias y calles
En Arequipa no me llamo la atencion la arquitectura aunque reconosco que es buena y bonita.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

no habra una manera de matener en el foro los mejores threads de ciudades peruanas, asi al menos hacemos conocer nuestras ciudades al resto de los foristas ademas promocionamos nuestro pais, que pena que los threads se borren al menos los que contienen fotos del Perú.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

es por eso que estan reviviendo threads por todos lados.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

friendLima said:


> es por eso que estan reviviendo threads por todos lados.


yo eh revivido 3 threads y especialmente los que tienen fotos.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

bueno a mi me parece que arequipa le gana a trujillo por lo que he visto


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Un mall no le vendria mal a esta ciudad...hasta Piura tiene uno, en Chiclayo estan construyendo uno enorme, mas de 5 veces mas grande que el de Piura. Arequipa tiene uno y estan por construir uno mas grande....y eso, Arequipa es una ciudad bastante "tradicional", con su centro historico repleto de tiendas...
> 
> Para cuando? Ya es hora.


que chevere osea recordar estos post cuando todavia hasta yo no creia que a trujillo se le iba construir algun mall en estos años... bueno este thread es un poco antiguo pero nos va recordando las opinones pasadas... por ejemplo este año puedo decir que ahora que pena que no haya edicios de altura en trujillo pero que no le vendria mal... y el proximo año o en los proximos años recordar esta opinion y mejor aun si ya se le empezo a construir un edifcio de altura a esta ciudad que bonito seria


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Saben pensandolo bien 

Trujillo tiene un centro Historico muy bonito... al igual que Santa Cruz

Con alguno edificios residenciales asi en trujillo



















osea esos son un ejemplo pero con varios de esos (para empezar)

Y con algunos edificios asi (osea de oficinas) cerca del Edificio Servat de trujillo










trujillo podria competir en algun futuro en City Vs City con santa cruz ademas seria chevere que trujillo tuviero eso...

Bueno creo que segun mi opinon trujillo tendra eso mas o menos para mediados del 2008


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Naaahh...2008?? No creo...yo diría 2020...y eso, si existe demanda.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Creo para que nuestras provincias compitan internacional tienen que esperar hasta el 2008.Mi tio viajo a Cochabamba en Julio y dice que se come vivo a Arequipa.El es de Arequipa y dice que lejos Cochabamba es mas ciudad.Y tambien Santa Cruz.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pero 2008 es muuy pronto...yo no creo que de la noche a la mañana (en un año) nuestras provincias puedan competir con ninguna otra ciudad internacional...es muy utopico creer que asi será en un año.

Repito, maximo 20 años para poder revertir una centralización de mas de 150 años.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

el thread no es sobre AREQUIPA VS TRUJILLO no se quien comenzo ah hablar de eso, este thread es de TRUJILLO urbano 1 parte.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Libidito porque no muestras fotos de las nuevas galeria de Trujill cosas nuevas.Asi retomas el tema.jejeje.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> Libidito porque no muestras fotos de las nuevas galeria de Trujill cosas nuevas.Asi retomas el tema.jejeje.


si ps solo que no eh tenido tiempo para ir, pero tratare de ir en estos dias.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

libidito said:


> porseaca no quize revivir thread viejo solo que en el thread de Imagenes de ciudades Peruanas algunos enlaces como los de Lima ya no existen o ya los borraron lo mismo esta empezando a suceder con los links de Trujillo por eso lo que hago es escribir en los threads para que no se borren y asi permanescan vigentes, nada mas.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Libidito. Hay que tratar de mantener con vida los buenos threads, como éste.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Seria interesante ver algunos de los aportes que has realizado a nuestro gran PERU, seguramente no deben de ser mamarrachos, digo yo, pues para postear fotos que estén de acuerdo a tu forma de ver las cosas.




J Block said:


> Bacan tu thread clon! Interesante tu ciudad, se nota que esta progresando.
> 
> Eso si, no me gusta el local de la ICPNA, le quitas las escaleras y los elevadores y es un mamarracho mas...
> 
> Quisiera ver la zona del centro de Trujillo! Las avenidas comerciales, etc...seria bacan!


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

En eso tienes razón.. conozco regular de Trujillo, con decirte que mis padres son de allá, siempre que voy a Chimbote me doy un salto por allá... unas 3 ó 4 veces al año.

En realidad no veo mucha mejoria en la ciudad, a excepción ve la inversión privada, mucho congestionamiento vehicular en el centro de la ciudad en horas punta, el transito es recontra desordenado, y la delincuencia en Trujillo ha crecido enormemente, pues el año pasado fué considerada la segunda ciudad mas violenta del PERU, ahora está en el 3 creo.

Espero ver mejoras por parte del gobierno local.




skyperu34 said:


> pues, si, tienes razon en mucho que dices fayo..................las autoridades apristas (murgia tiene 17 años enquistado en la alcaldia) no han hecho nada o casi nada imposrtante o de envergadura, ................las obras que se dan actualmente, es por las inversiones que llegan a nuestro pais de manera masiva y se ven los sintomas aqui...
> 
> y pues.......trujillo crecio a un bajo ritmo en los 80 y 90s, pero desde el 2000 esta acelerando de nuevo, y eso muchos desconocen..............


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

walymr said:


> En eso tienes razón.. conozco regular de Trujillo, con decirte que mis padres son de allá, siempre que voy a Chimbote me doy un salto por allá... unas 3 ó 4 veces al año.
> 
> En realidad no veo mucha mejoria en la ciudad, a excepción ve la inversión privada, mucho congestionamiento vehicular en el centro de la ciudad en horas punta, el transito es recontra desordenado, y la delincuencia en Trujillo ha crecido enormemente, pues el año pasado fué considerada la segunda ciudad mas violenta del PERU, ahora está en el 3 creo.
> 
> Espero ver mejoras por parte del gobierno local.


 arequipa tiene sus 740 000
trujillo sus 650 000
chiclayo sus 540 000
piura sus 410 000
iquitos sus 359 000
huancayo sus 350 000
chimbote sus 320 000

ya editado


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

cibert said:


> arequipa tiene sus 690 000
> trujillo sus 650 000
> chiclayo sus 590 000
> piura sus 410 000
> ...


Qué son esos números?!!


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

SI ESOS SON DATOS POBLACIONALES NO ESTAN ACTUALIZADOS.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Asi parece, segun Wikipedia la el estimado de poblacion de chimbote del 2004 es de 400,000. No habian hecho un censo recientemente? Hasta ahora no se exactamente la poblacion de mi ciudad


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

**

Bueno a mi me gusta la demorgafia y estos son los datos actualiazdos ed las zonas metropolitanas de las ciudades

Arequipa - 918.456
Trujillo - 861.044 
Chiclayo - 517.307
Huancayo 400.000
Piura - 358.000
Cuzco - 300.000 Aprox
Tacna - 320.000
Iquitos - 400.000 Aprox
Callao - 700 000
y de Chimbote no tengo datos pero me imagino q rondara por los 300 000. mas no creo


Aunque bueno podria haber una correcion de bajar 50 000 habitantes tanto a Trujillo como Arequipa. los datos de Arequipa dicen que esa es la poblacion de la ciudad Metropolitana.. pero me arece exagerada teniendo en cuenta que el Departamento de Arequipá pasa el millon por poco!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jaimito said:


> Bueno a mi me gusta la demorgafia y estos son los datos actualiazdos ed las zonas metropolitanas de las ciudades
> 
> *Arequipa - 918.456
> Trujillo - 861.044
> ...


Wowwwwwwww Trujillo ya alcanza a Arequipa, en cambio Chiclayo esta lejos para alcanzar a Trujillo.


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Esos datos de Wilkipedia son erroneos. La diferencia poblacional entre las ciudades de Arequipa,Trujillo y Chiclayo es menor. Es mas, los datos de poblacion tanto de Trujillo como Arequipa parecen estar un poco inflados.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

Muchik said:


> Esos datos de Wilkipedia son erroneos. La diferencia poblacional entre las ciudades de Arequipa,Trujillo y Chiclayo es menor. Es mas, los datos de poblacion tanto de Trujillo como Arequipa parecen estar un poco inflados.


yo esperaria hasta que inei publique las cifras oficiales del censo :bash:


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

sebvill said:


> osea se empezaron a pelear por ver cual es mejor AREQUIPA o TRUJILLO y al final terminaron haciendo un thread Sur vs. Norte.


*ANALIZANDO TRUJILLO Y AREQUIPA*


poblacion: mas grande de mas habitantes es de la ciudad de arequipa, aunque reconosco que la ciudad de trujillo le sigue los pasos en seis años la poblacion de trujillo tendra de arequipa actual. osea la poblacion arequipeña del 2006 ganador arequipa

tamaño de la ciudad: es mas extensa trujillo por satelite. ganador trujillo
CATEDRALES: MAS IMPRESIONANTE LA CATEDRAL DE AREQUIPA MUCHO MAS GRANDE, Y UNA BELLEZA POR FUERA ESPECTACULAR , Y SU PLAZA DE ARMAS ES MAS VERDE DE AREQUIPA AUNQUE EN EL TAMAñO DE LA PLAZA DE TRUJILLO ES MAS EXTENSA PERO LE FALTA LO VERDE DE PLANTAS Y LA CATEDRAL TRUJILLANA ES DEMASIADO CHICA. AUNQUE HAY UN SIMBOLO ESCULTORICO EN LA PLAZA QUE CREO QUE REPRESENTA A LA LIBERTAD.ganador arequipa

tamaño de departamentos: en departamentos creo que arequipa es mas grande en kilometros cuadrados, pero poco poblada como departamento con respecto a la libertad . ganador arequipa departamento
densidad demografica y poblacion departamental: la libertad es mas importante que arequipa departamento. ganador la libertad

altura de edificios: arequipa tiene mas edificios y mas altos. ganador arequipa

casas urbanizadas: creo que trujillo tiene lo suyo y arequipa tambien.empate

jardines y parques:  las veo igual empate

en belleza:ambas tienen lo suyo pero en forma diferente pero trujillo la veo mas ciudad en movimiento y arequipa la veo como una ciudad serrana grande con su belleza particular es como una cajamarca mas moderna y mas extensa aunque con un paisaje volcanico. dificil pero voto por trujillo por que tiene mas futuro

movimiento urbano o aglomeracion:  si a mi me parece trujillo un poco apagado en movimiento, arequipa es peor en su movimiento diurno tranquila ciudad ,y nocturno no pasa nada es tremendamente aburrida!! como ciudad para divertirse en ese aspecto creo que trujillo esta por delante.voto por trujillo
 limpieza: arequipa es mas limpio aunque reconosco que trujillo esta por ahi nomas. arequipa definitivamente

estadios de futbol: creo ue arequipa esta un poco mas adelantado. arequipa ganador

COLISEOS CERRADOS:coliseo cerrado el gran chimú el segundo mas grande del norte, es mucho mas grande que el de arequipa.
ver la foto del coliseo cerrado arequipa, y en el aspecto arquitectonico el gran chimu es una maravilla.
el de arequipa es muy chico. ver la foto.









en coliseos creo que trujillo los tiene mas grandes. ganador trujillo
 piscinas olimpicas: no tengo informacion al respecto.

carreteras: arequipa es mas desarrollada ademas tiene by pass ganador arequipa por el momento hasta que construyan los by pass trujillanos trujillo se esta remodelando con proyectos a futuro tambien como los bys pas

malls: arequipa tiene pero trujillo lo tendra pronto creo que mas grande. por el momento arequipa pero cuando construyan el mal de 80 000 metros ganara trujillo

playas: trujillo tiene balneario de huanchaco y arequipa tiene que viajar a su costa. ganador trujillo

GEOGRAFIA Y TOPOGRAFIA: en los departamentos de la libertad y arequipa creo que arequipa es una sierra despoblada y desertica, lo unico de interesante es sus volcanes y su cañon del colca, en la libertad es mas poblada y la zona rural hay valles verdes paisajes serranos de la sierra liberteña esos paisajes preciosos bonitos ademas la libertad es el unico departamento con tres regiones costa sierra y selva. la libertad ganadora
flora y fauna :diversidad fauna y flora de la Libertad es en sus tres regiones desde las deserticas lagartijas en la costa hasta los grandes felinos en su amazonia. en eso creo que al libertad es mas que arequipa. ganadora la libertad
RESTOS ARQUEOLOGICOS: Trujillo tiene mas ruinas arqueologicas es mas importante que la momia juanita.
voto por trujillo 

mujeres: creo que las trujillanas son mas bonitas, las del sur hay algunas que se defienden pero en su mayoria no pasa nada con las arequipeñas. voto por trujillo


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Tengo k sorprenderme de cibert pues en varios puntos el ah acertado y ha hehco un analisis de las 2 ciudades en varios aspectos, no esta mal.


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Es un punto de vista respetable, aunque exista una "rivalidad" entre dichas ciudades, como trujillano debo reconocer que Arequipa ha deasarrollado más, debido principalmente a la actitud progresista de sus autoridades; sin embargo, estoy seguro que con el potencial de la región y proyectos de envergadura a realizarse en nuestra ciudad, algunos ya en ejecucion, Trujillo dara que hablar en un corto plazo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

please people!!!!, no se desvien del tema.......


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

Libidito said:


> Wowwwwwwww Trujillo ya alcanza a Arequipa, en cambio Chiclayo esta lejos para alcanzar a Trujillo.


estos datos mas falsos, que billete malo, arequipa no tiene esa poblacion, meno trujillo, y sobretodo tacna 

su poblacion regional solo es 290000 habitantes al 2010, y de donde sacan 320000.

la poblacion actual de la ciudad tacna bordea 260000 habitantes.

asi que escriban con fuentes, revisen los datos de wikipedia, la lista de ciudades por poblacion, esa lista si es fiable, y es que esta realizada por el inei, considrandose solo poblacion urbana de cada lugar , como ocurre en cualquier ciudad del mundo, ademas yo comprobe dato por dato y si es asi, pero ojo esos datos son exactos al 2007, pero si ustedes estiman que cada ciudad peruana, crece a un ritmo de 2000 a 3000 habitantes solo le suman por año para que llegue al año que quieren


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Thread de mas de 4 años de antiguedad, obviamente con datos ahora desactualizados...


----------

